# Steaming/foaming milk with Gaggia



## tonycollinet

Just started trying to foam/steam milk. Until now, I've been using a mini whisk type thing, after heating the milk in the microwave, but would like to learn to do it properly.

I have a gaggia baby class, which has a plastic attachment on the steam arm. My main problem seems to be that my jug is overflowing with foam before the milk gets hot enough.

I'm using semi skimmed milk.

Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sandykt

Sounds as though you may be letting too many bubbles in, try placing the steam spout deeper in the milk and try to get it swirling. Stay away from hand whisks and the microwave.


----------



## BanishInstant

sandykt is right, push the steam wand further down - you might have to change your milk vessel so it is taller and thinner.

I have the same plastic frother on my Gaggia Coffee and it ideally needs to be replaced with a proper wand


----------



## Glenn

Hi Tony

The angle of the steam wand plays a large part in the success of steaming milk.

Make sure you let the water out of the steam wand and just have steam before you turn the knob off and place the steam wand tip just below the top of the milk.

Open the steam wand full with the flow pointing towards the side/bottom at a 45 degree angle so that the force can make the milk swirl around the jug.

The milk could easily double in volume and you will need to keep the milk moving and plunge the wand when the temperature reaches 30c or when you have about 1-2 cm of small bubbles, so that the milk then mixes with the larger bubbles creating a smooth texture.

Keep the milk moving by adjusting the angle constantly.

Turn the steam knob off when the temperature reaches just above 60c on the thermometer, the heat by the end of the process will be approaching 65-70c

What type of jug are you using?

You may not need to change your steam wand as with practice this will become second nature.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I never got the kind of milk texture I wanted with the stock Gaggia wand. Not saying it's not possible, but it remained beyond my skills long enough that I went ahead and replaced it with a Silvia wand, and am much happier with the results.

Wand replacement on my Classic was not difficult. I don't know the Baby Class and in particular how much the housing might get in the way.


----------



## Greenpotterer

ChiarasDad said:


> I never got the kind of milk texture I wanted with the stock Gaggia wand. Not saying it's not possible, but it remained beyond my skills long enough that I went ahead and replaced it with a Silvia wand, and am much happier with the results.
> 
> Wand replacement on my Classic was not difficult. I don't know the Baby Class and in particular how much the housing might get in the way.


 had the same problems with the standard Gaggia wand myself but fortunately was able to fit the silvia wand to my baby class with good results, well worth the effort, with the added bonus of being easier to clean.


----------



## LeeWardle

The plastic end is an auto frother and just pumps a crap load of air into the milk. Just take it off so you have the hole and you'll find it becomes much more predictable! That's what I have done.

Lee


----------



## barrykensett

Watching this with interest as I am having the same problem. If I take the plastic frother off then the nozzle will not reach into the jug far enough.My machine (Baby Dose) will not accept the Silvia wand I am told so I am looking for a plain wand extension that will connect to my outlet in a similar way to the plastic frother, i.e. a plastic bush and gland nut. Does such a thing exist?

Barry


----------



## LeeWardle

Yeah that happens. Just use a smaller jug and steam for only one coffee at a time. That's how you do it in a commercial setting anyway. I only use 3 pitchers at work . A .3, .6 & 1 litre. Plus or will steam quicker as well as giving you a better quality milk.

Lee


----------



## jimgrant

all good tips,i remove plastic extention from my classic and use cravendale milk.good luck.


----------



## agduncan

Try whole/full fat milk. The added proteins help to get better milk texture.


----------



## DavidS

agduncan said:


> Try whole/full fat milk. The added proteins help to get better milk texture.


Most milks contain around the same amount of protein, just different amounts of fat. I personally find i get the best results with semi-skimmed.

The problem with those plastic attachments is they let air in the whole time you're steaming, making a very dry bubbly foam. You can't really take the plastic attachment off though, as the wand on the baby is to short without it (I was looking at that machine, and it turned me off). You'll need an attachment of some kind for decent foam, what diameter is the wand without the plastic attachment? Perhaps a gaggia classic arm would fit on the baby?


----------



## DonRJ

Gaggia Classic wand doesn`t fit unfortunately, neither does the Rancilio Silvia one, the only bodge that I found worked was to seal the air inlet area (where the pull off bottom bit joins the top part) with electrical tape so it doesn`t draw air and foam the proper way. Problem is cleaning the damn thing once you have done it. Yoy can buy an alternative to the panarello frother from WholeLatteLove in the USA.

http://www.wholelattelove.com/Gaggia/Gaggia_Latte_Art_Pannarello_Wand.cfm

Don


----------



## CoffeeInca

I've just replaced a sub £100 machine with a Gaggia Classic, and I've found that I was able to produce better milk with the cheap machine!

I'm finding that although I can see the milk expanding, its consistancy isn't getting thicker or silky. When pouring the milk it pours just like hot milk rather than micro-foam. I'll give the Gaggia a chance as i've only had it four days and made 5 latte's with it. I'm using a Rattleware pitcher and thermometer, so I know the temperature's correct at least.

Is the Rancilio Slyvia want from Happy Donkey a straight swap, or would I need to cut, drill and generally break my current wand?


----------



## ChiarasDad

It's not _quite_ a straight swap, but it's not hard. No cutting or breaking required.

Here's the guide I used: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518

I used two sets of small-nosed pliers instead of what he shows in his pictures - one to turn the nut, one to stabilise the parts above it.


----------



## CoffeeInca

Ahh, thats exactly what I was looking for.

Working in IT (I was amazed that you posted a link to OC, its a forum I am also a member of!), and being a home (but quallified!) motorbike mechanic, that mod qualifies as a straight swap to me









Going to order it now!


----------



## rodabod

How do people treat the boiler cycle when steaming milk? I've been starting before the boiler light turns on in order to try to keep the element on during steaming. The disadvantage is that the steam pressure never gets as high using this method. This is performed during the first steam cycle, ie. I was not allowing the rest of the machine to get time to stabilise in temperature.

Also, do other really open the steam valve all the way? The pressure can be really high on mine when at is at the peak of a temperature cycle and I've only just turned it on.


----------



## m4lcs67

Just signed up to the forum the other day and am finding it very helpful reading all these hints and tips. Well today I took delivery of a Rancilio steam wand to fit onto my Gaggia Classic. I have struggled with the standard Paranello frother and after much searching everyone said to get the Rancililo. Well I fitted it today (which was very easy) and the moment of truth came as I wanted to make a couple of cappucinos for my wife and I. Well first impressions of the Rancilio are very good. The milk came out pretty good for a first attempt. Nice and shiny and glossy. It will get even better with time as I become more proficient. There is definitely and art to texturing milk properly.


----------

